# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Jardines del Alcázar de los reyes cristianos (Córdoba)

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo un reportaje de estos jardines que he podido hacer esta mañana:





















Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Segunda y última serie de imágenes:











Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas postales y preciosa CÓRDOBA.
Que bien te lo pasas artista... y lo bien que haces pasarlo a los demás.

----------

